# New Here. Lesbian Couple TTC Soon :)



## EricaCheramie

We are a lesbian couple looking to begin a family. :) We have no idea where to begin. Aside from knowing we do not want anyone to co-parent we don't have much else decided. :) Any advice would be greatly appreciated :) *Thank you - Erica *


----------



## honey08

:hi: welcome to bnb and goodluck x


----------



## littlemonster

So glad to have you here! Welcome!


----------



## PJ32

Hi :wave: welcome to BnB


----------



## buttonnose82

hi & welcome :flower:


----------



## SassyLou

*Hi 
Welcome to B&B
xxx*​


----------



## v2007

:wave:

Welcome.

V xxx


----------



## odd_socks

*Hello and welcome aboard :wave:*


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Welcome and good luck to you both :flower:


----------



## EricaCheramie

:hug: Just wanted to say Thanks to everyone who has welcomed us so far. Anyone know someone that is is the same situation as us that we could pair up with and be buddies?


----------



## embryo

Welcome to BnB.I remember there is a member named lesbianlove who is pregnant with her 3rd.May be you can search her name in BnB,trace her posts and view her profile so that you can ask her directly.


----------



## x__amour

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## Poppiebug

Welcome and best of luck :)


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave: There are several other lesbian mommies on here and I'm sure they could help you! I just did a quick search for you and here's a thread that might get you started on finding some ladies that can help. :flower:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/454201-lesbian-couples-ttc.html


----------



## NovemberRayne

Check out the assisted conception forums - there are a couple of great threads there - a how to and successes of Artificial Insemination and a very well used thread 'Considering at home insemination with Donor sperm' 

Sorry I can't post links from my phone but there a few Rainbow Mummies and Mummies in waiting, so pop over and say hello to us xxx


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

:wave: Welcome 2 BnB :flower:


----------



## mandy81

Welcome to BnB XX


----------



## staceyg

welcome :)


----------



## lucy_x

Welcome to BnB! :hi:


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Hey- We are also a lesbian couple. The best advice we can give you is to do your research. One of the best books out there is "The Essential Guide to Lesbian Conception and Pregnancy" It pretty much covers every question you can have. Our biggest hurdle to get over was to use a sperm bank or go with a known donor. In the end we decided this wasn't something we wanted to do in a clinic so we decided on a known donor and home insemination. If you have any specific questions add me as a buddy and we can chat. Brie


----------



## Agiboma

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome xx


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: and welcome to BnB


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/welcome2.gif


----------



## robinator

I don't have any advice but wanted to say hello :hi:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## vaniilla

*Welcome to BnB *


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to BnB!!

In doing your research, know that BnB is a good forum to find out little details to help in so many different situations. It has been such a positive experience for us thus far....


----------



## Katesmithers

Hi!

My partner and I start TTC next month. I did hours of research and we are doing AI with a known donor. Let me know if you want to chat!

Good luck!! 

:happydance:


----------



## MrsMalowey

Hi and welcome!

Heres LesbianLoves member profile - sure she wont mind me posting. We were chatting on a thread earlier :) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=82113


----------



## sunbaby358

me and my partner/wife have been together for 4 years we did a civil ceremony in las veags it was so much fun. i have a 5 year old son who she adores.. shortly after we got married we started trying to have another baby. thought it would be easy beings i already have one but tht was not tht case... we have been trying for 6 long months and still no luck... we are using a close friend and he is available whenever we need him.. we start insemination on the day of positive ovulation and continue for a week after. i have high hopes for this 6th cycle beings its the first time we do it straight in a row like this. i also now have a very positive out look from all the stories i have been reading of women gettin prego on their first try of at home insemination well good luck and im here if u guys need some more advice destini


----------



## sunbaby358

me and my partner/wife have been together for 4 years we did a civil ceremony in las veags it was so much fun. i have a 5 year old son who she adores.. shortly after we got married we started trying to have another baby. thought it would be easy beings i already have one but tht was not tht case... we have been trying for 6 long months and still no luck... we are using a close friend and he is available whenever we need him.. we start insemination on the day of positive ovulation and continue for a week after. i have high hopes for this 6th cycle beings its the first time we do it straight in a row like this. i also now have a very positive out look from all the stories i have been reading of women gettin prego on their first try of at home insemination well good luck and im here if u guys need some more advice destini


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: Welcome SUN!!! Congrats on your recent union!!! :flower:

I hope you get that :bfp: this cycle! We have tried for a while now and know what you mean. Good Luck! FXD! :dust: as you continue your journey!!!


----------



## sassykay

Hello & welcome. Also new here. I'm in a similar but not identical situation, although I'm in the UK. Will be TTC next year, but have done a lot of thinking about it. Probably lots of others around who're closer to TTC than me, but GOOD LUCK!!!!

xx


----------

